# PA bee law and the warre hive



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

I found this copy of the pa bee law at 
http://www.pastatebeekeepers.org/pdf/paBeeLaw.pdf
Bee Law (Act of December 12, 1994, P.L.
903, No. 131)(3 Pa.C.S.A. §§ 2101 – 2117).

It says
(c) Hives.-- No person shall keep or maintain honeybees in any hive other than a
modern movable frame hive which permits thorough examination of every comb to
determine the presence of bee disease. All other types of hives or receptacles for bees
which are in use are hereby declared to be a public nuisance and a menace to the
community, and the secretary, the chief apiary inspector or any apiary inspector may
seize and destroy the hive or receptacle without remuneration to the owner.

Am I a menace to society for keeping bees in a warre hive? My bars are not glued in place they are held in place with a single brad. I was thinking about going with the bar and a half design, where it looks like a upside down u, with a streight bar for the top and two smaller half sized bars on the sides. Will this, would this prevent my hive from being destroyed by an inspector? 

Has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## Beethinking (Jun 2, 2008)

The law is specific about "movable frame" hive, something all top bar hives are NOT. I'm not in Pennsylvania, or a state with such backward laws for that matter, but I would be careful to ensure your Warre combs are as straight as possible. This will probably require a more "hands-on" approach, and will certainly require the use of guides on your bars. Half frames could certainly help. 

Best,
Matt


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I have to bar hives and they are inspected every year. The inspector has not complained. But all mine are movable and inspectable. If you have combs which are not, then I would correct that before the inspector shows up. If they are not inspectable you are in violation of the law.


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you both. This spring when I put my boxes under for the warre, Ill make sure I put in the proper bars with guides.


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

You may also consider a half frame. 

http://warre.biobees.com/denis.htm


----------



## forgeblast (Feb 4, 2011)

Bush84. That was what I was planning on doing with the bars I have in place. Any ideas on a strong way to attach them together. I am wondering if they need to be glued along with nails(air brad nailer).


----------



## Bush_84 (Jan 9, 2011)

Glue then nail. I also pre-drilled holes to avoid splitting the wood. Seems to have formed a very strong bond.


----------



## pturley (Oct 4, 2010)

Lorenzo must have had one heck of a good lobbiest to get this into law in so many states. :lpf:

I think most of the surrounding states are worded somewhat similar, though the wording in the link you provided seemed a bit more restrictive.
Ohio is similar, but much more to the point: fixed or crossed comb is classified as a public nuisance. The half frames seem to meet the terms of Ohio laws and be a relatively easy way around it. I already have the lumber and am planning on building my Warre' hive bodies and frames sometime this winter. 

I already have a quilt box built for my LANG for this winter.


Sincerely,
Paul E. Turley


----------



## Beeophyte (Oct 17, 2011)

The Virginia Law reads thus:

§ 3.2-4403. Duties of beekeepers.
Beekeepers shall:
1. Provide movable frames with combs or foundation in all hives used by them to contain bees, except for short periods, not to exceed the first spring honey flow, and to cause the bees in such hives to construct brood combs in such frames so that any of the frames may be removed from the hive without injuring other combs in such hive; and

(Code 1950, § 3-497; 1966, c. 702, § 3.1-602; 1972, c. 499, § 3.1-610.10; 2008, c. 860.)

I have not been able to get the local inspector to talk about Warré Hives yet. Admittedly I haven't been trying too hard but I know that conversation is on the horizon. I am still on the fence regarding half frames for the Warré but if the inspector says I need them then I will surely use them regardless of how I feel about them.

Jon


----------

